
Zenefits CEO publicly rescinds an offer on Quora - orteipid
http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-to-start-my-career-Uber-or-Zenefits?share=1
======
lazzlazzlazz
I disagree with the Zenefits' CEO's choice to publicly rescind the offer, but
the OP is not the kind of person I would want to hire, either.

~~~
bmm6o
I read that and I roll my eyes about how SF startup-focused it is, but to me
it says it's an impressionable kid who reads too much Tech Crunch. What
specifically makes you not want to hire him?

------
gone35
Wow... The glassdoor reviews are damning[1]. Their new board better look into
what's really going on down there. That's no sustainable way to run a "4
billion dollar company."

[1] [http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Zenefits-
Reviews-E820238.ht...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Zenefits-
Reviews-E820238.htm)

------
chdir
the edited original reply :
[https://twitter.com/triketora/status/596134290045308928](https://twitter.com/triketora/status/596134290045308928)

~~~
Rainymood
Transcript:

> Answer edited by Parker Conrad

> Definitely not Zenefits. (n.b. -- we are revoking the questioner's offer to
> work at Zenefits).

That is pretty harsh and very bad PR imho ...

------
comrh
Ugh, god forbid a future employee might not be a "true believer" and have
other goals and aspirations then making their next company the best thing
ever.

------
Menge
I would hope this is the same asker (or someone interested in the HN response
to the question):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9496813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9496813)

IMO, risking everything for the big payout and good odds of ending up in a
good position at one of the top big techs would have been the reason to
quietly select Zenefits or similar. Uber is unlikely to cash out and unlikely
to offer much equity to the fair weather friends that are knocking on its door
now.

------
yuhong
OT, but this other Quora question is one reason why I want problems with CEOs
like Yishan Wong to be fixed:

[http://www.quora.com/What-should-I-do-about-employees-
that-c...](http://www.quora.com/What-should-I-do-about-employees-that-
challenge-my-strategy-as-CEO?share=1)

(I want at least this startup and it's CEO to be able to be named for example)

